# Falafel problems



## necrowisdom (Nov 14, 2006)

this is the 3rd time i try to make felafel and for some reason it keeps on melting down to goo and doesnt stay in balls.....i use canned chick peas, onions, and some spices, and cook it in a pot filled 2in of oil, what am i doing wrong....they always melt down and turn to goo


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 14, 2006)

Did you add some flour to bind it?


----------



## necrowisdom (Nov 14, 2006)

nope.....i got the recipe from the internet and it didnt mention flour


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 14, 2006)

From what I know, Felafel varies from country to country in the Middle East.  Some of them are made from broad beans whereas others are with chickpeas.  From the recipes I have, some of them have torn pita bread, potatoes, flour or egg added to it to bind the mixture.  This being so, I suggest that you add a few tablespoons of flour when you next try the recipe again, that is, if you want it to be strictly vegetarian.  Good luck!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 14, 2006)

necrowisdom said:
			
		

> this is the 3rd time i try to make felafel and for some reason it keeps on melting down to goo and doesnt stay in balls.....i use canned chick peas, onions, and some spices, and cook it in a pot filled 2in of oil, what am i doing wrong....they always melt down and turn to goo


 
I don't use canned chickpeas for falafel. They do the same as yours - melt away. 
Use raw chickpeas and soak them for 8 hours. Grind together with parsley, plenty of garlic, and spices. You should obtain a thick paste. Form into balls and drop into hot oil ( I think the temp is officially 375º, but I never use a thermometer; I drop a little of the mixture into the oil and if it floats to the surface immediately, it's ready). They will not fail!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 14, 2006)

For my falafels, I mix in some bread crumbs, additional chickpea flour(I also use the chickpeas from tin for convenience, they are sort of gooey as they are, addition of some chickpea flour will solidify them a little more. Caution though... once I tried to make falafels with all chickpea flour... didn't work. Came out all cakey in texture!!), plus 1 egg white for binder. 

Sorry I can't give you the exact proportion off the head though, I just kinda stir them in to get the mixture into a desired consistency. Not too gooey not too dry... If you can wait until I make them next time, I will try to measure them!

I would like to try it with finely ground bulghur next time though... the one made for quibe. My instinct says it may work very well.


----------



## college_cook (Nov 14, 2006)

I use dried chickpeas and fava ( i think ?) soaked for 24 hours.  Drain and dump into the food processor along with some garlic, parsley, cilantro, toasted corriander, s+p, and a few other spices.  We dont really use any binders, as the mixture binds to itself quite well... similarly to how a cookie batter would be.

I'm betting that the canned chickpeas are what's causing your trouble.


----------



## GB (Nov 14, 2006)

I tried making them once and had the same problem you did. To make matters worse, I had my oil too hot and burned the heck out of them. I have never seen so much smoke in my life.

After that I never tried again.


----------

